
FCC Chairman Ajit Pai is expected to unveil new net neutrality plans - apress
https://www.recode.net/2017/4/24/15412650/fcc-chairman-ajit-pai-new-net-neutrality-plans
======
I_am_neo
this person doesn't think they work for the constituents

[https://theintellectualist.co/fcc-chairman-looking-to-gut-
ne...](https://theintellectualist.co/fcc-chairman-looking-to-gut-net-
neutrality/)

